# Lyft now has it's own online store. Called...ShopLyft



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm not kidding here's the web address; http://shop.lyft.com/?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=73124263

Got love it.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

unbelievable, those idiots think we have disposable income to spent on that advertising junk that they should give to us for free in the first place!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Rubyson&sme said:


> I'm not kidding here's the web address; http://shop.lyft.com/?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=73124263
> 
> Got love it.


Here is a slice from the e-mail I received from Lyft about their new store:


> With a new CMO and all-star Creative Director, we're looking at a big year for Lyft marketing. First up: an official Lyft store. Meet Shoplyft, your new destination for colorful swag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really - it's no different then getting a Samsung, Motorola, VMWare, HP shirt. My daughter likes the pink mustache thing. It's not like I'm going to go out of my way to purchase thing from Lyft - but it's not really bad.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Love the name. Shoplifting in the UK is the name of the criminal offense of stealing merchandise from stores while posing as a genuine shopper.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Love the name. Shoplifting in the UK is the name of the criminal offense of stealing merchandise from stores while posing as a genuine shopper.


Same here in the US. You'll find signs in grocery stores with a picture of cameras and "Shoplifters beware". I'm sure that's the angle they are going for.

Also - they had a puppy for sale on the ShopLyfter site - it's sold out  I could have used that little guy in my car LOL.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Bananas are sold out...wtf??


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Bananas are sold out...wtf??


ROTFLMAO


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

They should sell those little bobble head dogs, put a pink stache on them.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Love the name. Shoplifting in the UK is the name of the criminal offense of stealing merchandise from stores while posing as a genuine shopper.


Maybe a bobble head Ashton with a pink mustache. Hilarious!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Than uber store should be called
HoleFoods as in GloryHole videos


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Same here in the US. You'll find signs in grocery stores with a picture of cameras and "Shoplifters beware". I'm sure that's the angle they are going for.
> 
> Also - they had a puppy for sale on the ShopLyfter site - it's sold out  I could have used that little guy in my car LOL.


Hmmm. I'm not convinced that naming a store after a felony/misdemeanor is the greatest marketing idea ever devised. It'd be like a toiletry manufacturer calling its new aftershave Sex Offender.

But this did come from the marketing department responsible for giant pink mustaches.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

So that puppy is the office pet right?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

observer said:


> They should sell those little bobble head dogs, put a pink stache on them.


Must be a California thing


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Must be a California thing.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber is opening one now, half the price of Lyft. It looks like an adult store though, filled with dildos and other tools for f-ing yourself, kinda stays with their whole theme.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

If I'm ever at a bar and I see some dude wearing that classic mustache tee, I'm going to instantly punch him in the throat


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I heard Uber's version is coming out next month. PocketPicker


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

We need a drum set playing bu-dut-cha after every one of our posts right?


----------

